# A couple finished over the weekend



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2016)

The first is African Sumac with turquoise fill, about 10x12. The other is from a piece of Live Oak that @robert flynt gave me to play with, already dry and hard, but it turned pretty nice. Ebony collar, about 4x7. The big one has a lacquer finish and the Live Oak is danish oil, and buffed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 4, 2016)

Beautiful work.

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice work! Both of them look beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 4, 2016)

They are beautiful Barry!! What did you think the way it turned and finished? The pores are so small I love the way it finishes. Dang I believe you could turn a turd and make it look wonderful, if you could get it to hold together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 4, 2016)

May have to pull out the live oak I cut down and put in the pond

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2016)

You got it going on Barry.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> They are beautiful Barry!! What did you think the way it turned and finished? The pores are so small I love the way it finishes. Dang I believe you could turn a turd and make it look wonderful, if you could get it to hold together.


Thanks Robert, the wood turned great, there were some checks inside it, and some worm holes, which I imagine is normal for live oak, but the texture is very fine and cuts well with turning tools.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 5, 2016)

As always great job. That live oak it sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm lovin' that live oak piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 6, 2016)

That live oak is the poop! Damn that is beautiful as always sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

When I first saw the sumac my thought was "nothing gonna top this" then I saw the LO. Damn, you don't make anything I don't love including flatwork. You're one of my favorite woodworkers - not just on woodbarter either. The stool, the table, the bees, the turnings, you rock man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> May have to pull out the live oak I cut down and put in the pond



Works great Tony I've done it before. I'm going to build a small pond here soon to hold my SWAT logs so I don't have to keep asking my neighbor.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Works great Tony I've done it before. I'm going to build a small pond here soon to hold my SWAT logs so I don't have to keep asking my neighbor.


Well mine is the entire tree for the fish but I know a guy who puts all his bowl blanks in big totes of water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2016)

I have heard of turners keeping thier logs in ponds, keeps em fresh I guess. And the old time ship builders kept the live oak logs in holding ponds till they were ready to work them, it was pretty much impossible to work seasoned live oak with hand tools...


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Works great Tony I've done it before. I'm going to build a small pond here soon to hold my SWAT logs so I don't have to keep asking my neighbor.


 Haven't been following the SWAT thread, but I gather your gonna take some of your FBE to SWAT. They are going to go nuts over it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Haven't been following the SWAT thread, but I gather your gonna take some of your FBE to SWAT. They are going to go nuts over it!



I hope so! I wish you could come.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

Love them both but that live oak is incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2016)

Nicely done, Barry! I love the form on the first one, and I love the coloring on the live oak piece. As always, your finishes are fantastic!

Any chance you can steal away to SWAT this year? I hear there's a Texas guy giving free FBE to turners from Arizona, and some jackass doc from Oklahoma willing to buy those same folks a beer.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Barry! I love the form on the first one, and I love the coloring on the live oak piece. As always, your finishes are fantastic!
> 
> Any chance you can steal away to SWAT this year? I hear there's a Texas guy giving free FBE to turners from Arizona, and some jackass doc from Oklahoma willing to buy those same folks a beer.



It's true! All of it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2016)

Boy I would love to, it would be a hoot for sure. Leme check my calendar...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> The first is African Sumac with turquoise fill, about 10x12. The other is from a piece of Live Oak that @robert flynt gave me to play with, already dry and hard, but it turned pretty nice. Ebony collar, about 4x7. The big one has a lacquer finish and the Live Oak is danish oil, and buffed.
> 
> View attachment 101050
> View attachment 101051
> View attachment 101052



Do you have any before pix of that 1st one? I'm interested in how to make that collar look...


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think I do Marc, but I make a lot of that style, I will take some progress pictures next time...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2016)

Barry - Fantastic job man... both are excellent but the live oak and ebony collar is just classssssssyyyyy


----------

